# Season Pass type service?



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Those of us with 510's having to pay $4.98 we should get something out of our money.

One complaint I have is that Dish DVR's cannot detect a change in schedule for timers like Tivo with Season Pass. For example, last night's American Idol on Fox was a special 90 minute show so it ran from 7-8:30 CST. If you had it on a timer to record every Tuesday it would be 7-8pm. DVR's cannot detect a change in schedule.

The same is tonight the Idol results show is normally 7:30-8pm, but tonight its 7:30-8:30pm. Unless you change your timer, your out of luck. 

I'd say Dish needs to find a way to correct these problems or stop charging the ridiculous video on demand fee of $4.98 for nothing. At least Tivo users get the Season Pass option for their money. We get nothing.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It doesn't help any now, but 'Sposedly name based recording is coming to Dish this summer. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, just dump DISH, get DTV and a REAL TIVO. No waiting, no troubles. And then you can also hack your Dtivo and add more space, network it and pull shows via your home network directly to your PC and burn them to DVD. But then again, some day Dish users might be able to do the same. Just keep holding your breath!


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Let me explain it to you. If the guide only shows 7 to 8 pm, but the show is actually til 8:30, then name based recording wouldn't record it either. All name based recording does is a search in the background and see what the guide says about the show.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Let me explain it to you. The guide clearly stated that the show was 90 minutes and name-based DVR's picked it up without intervention. I recorded it on two separate Ultimatetv DVR's. If it is correct in the guide, then the name-based DVR will pick it up and record it as it says in the guide. A time-based DVR will not catch those changes.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> . . . network it and pull shows via your home network directly to your PC and burn them to DVD. Just keep holding your breath!


Sounds like Series 2 Tivo with HNO, which DirecTIVO is NOT. Feel free to hold _your_ breath while you wait for Rupert to give you that option.

Panasonic DVD burner connected to 510, No problem!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Randy_B said:


> Sounds like Series 2 Tivo with HNO, which DirecTIVO is NOT. Feel free to hold _your_ breath while you wait for Rupert to give you that option.
> 
> Panasonic DVD burner connected to 510, No problem!


No. Mine are Series 2 Dtivos and you are correct, the HMO option does not exist on those. This type of hack involved pulling the HD out, putting it in a PC and booting up a CD image of a version of Linux (which is what the Tivo's run). You then add telnet, ftp and web capabilities and put the HD back in your Tivo. That gives you the ability to use your browser to go in and control the tivo, change/delete season passes, change/delete Now Showing. Plus there are Windows programs written that will go into your Tivo via the 'net connection, grab all the shows you have recorded and let you pull one or more down to you PC where you can then do what you like.

I use to simply capture the shows but that takes as long as the show is, ie. an hour for an hour show. Just like using the Panasonic you mentioned. With tytools you can copy off an hour show in about 10 minutes, edit out commercials and burn from your PC. With 1/2 hour show like SouthPark you can get 8 or 9 of them on a single DVD.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Name Based Recording will be one of the best things that came to the Dish DVR receivers in my opinion.


----------



## PanamaMike (Mar 31, 2004)

Will we really get this on DISH? If so that would really be great. Here is my little wish list 

1: Folders for same program.
2: Exclude shows that you cannot record.
3: Facilitate search process by type, ect...

If we get this by summer, I'd be plenty happy.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm just looking for a "Skip once" selection on the timer conflict screen.  I have so far had little need for Name Based recording. Most of my shows have been on regular schedules.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Name Based Recording will be one of the best things that came to the Dish DVR receivers in my opinion.


Thats assuming it works properly. If the 921 is a example

Given all this I certinally hope it works great and is on schedule. I heard its not going well and fall is optomistic at best if my source is reliable.... :nono2:


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

What about a priority manager and the ability to record first-run only?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm in process of trying to get answers to these questions, folks. Just haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I'm just looking for a "Skip once" selection on the timer conflict screen. I have so far had little need for Name Based recording. Most of my shows have been on regular schedules.


The 721 has this already. It works very well.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

dbronstein said:


> The 721 has this already. It works very well.


I know the 522 has it, but when I read the 721 user manual, the skip once functionality was not shown in the manual. Was this an updated feature added to the 721 software after the unit and manual were originally released?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 USED to have the skip once functionality but I have not seen that for a while when a timer conflict comes up. The skip once function would be an update to the software since the release of the 721 and the manual for the 721, but I do not see the function now, unless there is something wrong with my receiver or its software.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I still have it on my 721s Jake. I use it quite often and it comes in handy with Specials during sweeps month. It only applies on weekly timers I have set vs something I want new.


----------

